

YC W13 Applicants - danielsiders
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFFONm5RVVFuOG5RWDRZVGxKdHVkU1E6MQ

======
mattmaroon
I saw one that said "A hyperlocal social photo bookmarking site for mobile"
and immediately thought of [http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6507690/hardly-
working-sta...](http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6507690/hardly-working-
start-up-guys) .

Definitely use a less douchey description in your actual YC app. Or at least
name your company Devil's Deuce Interactive.

~~~
klochner
I'm pretty sure you just got trolled - their website is a 404.

~~~
pg
Yes, that one is fake. I had to check though.

~~~
danielsiders
removed, thanks

------
whalesalad
It's cool to see the traffic on this bit.ly url.

Protip, add a + to any bit.ly url to see stats:

<https://bitly.com/Sua5z2+>

------
trefn
x-post from the other thread - relevant if you got a rejection email tonight.

Hi everyone -

Startups are hard. I hope you'll keep going in the face of adversity.

If so, Mixpanel is here to help. Forward a copy of your YC rejection email to
free@mixpanel.com and we'll hook you up with our $150/month Startup plan, free
forever.

------
marquis
I hope this, or something like it, takes off: <http://www.hostmygig.com>. It's
a sad thing to see great unknown bands not be able to fill a tour or find the
right venues. Look forward to seeing how they get the word out.

Oh and a request? I sign up for the betas of a lot of these out of interest,
to see if anything looks like it will take off. I am constantly getting
notifications and updates, which is fine, but without mentioning what your
service is - don't make me go to your website to remind myself what you do and
find out if I want to stay subscribed: please just put a quick paragraph in
your email footer.

------
tylermenezes
For companies which got an interview, I'd strongly recommend not listing
yourself on this list.

Do you really want TechCrunch/etc looking through this list and writing your
fundraising articles without your involvement?

~~~
doctorpangloss
I think what TechCrunch does is unimportant to people who give money to people
who receive money. Someone's spreadsheet isn't going to ruin a good idea or a
good team.

~~~
tylermenezes
There is no reason not to be in control of your press. The last thing you want
is a poor or misleading TechCrunch article announcing you.

It's not going to ruin anyone, but it's not optimal, and there's no reason to
fill it out other than pride.

------
mtdev
mobius.io here, we make hardware and were pretty excited when we read
<http://www.paulgraham.com/hw.html>. Got rejected today and checked the server
logs, saw nobody ever logged into our demo site. Is this typical or just means
that our application was really, really bad?

~~~
ghshephard
Well, put another way, it might mean that your application wasn't really,
really good. It could have been good, or, in fact, it might have been really
good - but, I suspect the YC approach is to start with the very, very good
applications. They then try and eliminate some percentage of those through
some further due-diligence, bring a smaller group in for interviews, and then
finally select a very small percentage of the original group.

Because YC hires primarily based on team/commitment/skill/fortitude/enthusiasm
and potential, I'm guessing that reviewing the demo is done after there is
some belief that the first properties are present.

[edit: I checked your site - the first two questions that come to my mind are,
"What is the potential for this growing into $10B enterprise" and "What is
their unfair competitive advantage in building this interface system?

PS - with a bit of work, this would be the start of an awesome Kickstarter.
Then you don't have to give any equity away, which, if you really believe in
your prospects, should also be attractive)

~~~
mtdev
Thanks for the tips. As for enterprise, we want to eat ni.com's lunch since a
lot of threir lower end systems require a computer to operate. We're thinking
of doing a kick starter to get 50 to 100 prototypes built and the case design
finalized. The hardware is solid and the firmware/server side features are
pretty much done.

Feel free (anyone else too) to contact me if interested in a demo. We're in
Mountain View.

~~~
francesca
Probably a better strategy. If you take a look at Jessica Livingston's talk
from Startup School (<http://startupschool.org/2012/livingston/>) she notes
that YC gets nervous about hardware--but nerds (like me) on Kickstarter love
it. That's how the pebble watch came to grow successfully. Kickstarter is once
of the few places you can find and fund really innovative hardware products.
Best of luck

~~~
mtdev
Thanks for the link. I figured YC knew the risk if PG asked for more hardware
people to apply. It's true that it's very hard to have the same type of growth
in a hardware startup as software, but someone has to make the gadgets.
Additionally, while Kickstarter gives you funding, they don't provide the same
type of mentorship that YC may offer.

~~~
rdl
Yes, the general fear of hardware in the valley was cured over the past year.
There are still issues specific to hardware companies, but it is no longer
that big a problem. Things which are hardware plus service are even more
popular.

------
danielsiders
The document is no longer public (about 10% of the companies emailed me asking
me to remove them from the list.

~~~
sureshmuppala
Bummer, it brought a good chunk of users & sign-ups while it lasted! Thanks

------
younata
Eh. Didn't get an interview.

Whatever. I'll apply for the next cycle.

~~~
eduardoejp
I feel you, brother. Same story for me...

~~~
delmarc
Lets just keep going... this is only one stop...

------
c0mpute
What inference can one make from a reject?

(A) Got 4/5 video views from YC/partners and even as late as November 11th.

(B) If there were no video hits at all.

Looking for some postmortem but shouldn't stop me from continuing my work.

It will help us know which axes to improve up on for the next time.

So for example, if we have had video hits and got rejected, does it mean the
idea sounded good but they were not convinced with the team? Helps one
learn...

------
doctorpangloss
_We're trying to get better at this..._

Such clinical sincerity. I would have preferred a simple no, than something so
transparently calculated.

------
magnusgraviti
No matter what the message will be I am already working on the project to
finish the prototype till the end of the month.

I believe YC is an awesome opportunity and even I we'll be rejected the
project will be launched.

Good luck everyone to get to the ready prototype and go on to the big things
from it ;)

------
fitandfunction
Today is a perfect day for spam marketers to reach us.

I have read every single email very carefully today.

------
yosoyzenitram
Why did this get tweeted as "List of YC W13 companies"? You made me jump out
of my chair for a bit :(

------
jhuckestein
What is the point of this and who's behind it? (serious question)

~~~
danielsiders
Mostly just curiosity. I'm "behind" it in the sense that I set up the form and
posted it to HN.

------
fasteddie31003
Has anyone received information on their applications yet?

~~~
mck-
Nope. I heard it was later tonight... good luck!

------
hack_edu
YC W13: "The X for Y class"

~~~
MatthewRayfield
It's a succinct way of describing your product.

From <http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html> :

One good trick for describing a project concisely is to explain it as a
variant of something the audience already knows. It's like Wikipedia, but
within an organization. It's like an answering service, but for email. It's
eBay for jobs. This form of description is wonderfully efficient. Don't worry
that it will make your idea seem "derivative." Some of the best ideas in
history began by sticking together two existing ideas no one realized could be
combined.

------
delmarc
Has any other applicant class done this??? Don't get me wrong but if it wasn't
done before I dont know if we should do it now...

~~~
james33
I guess we shouldn't ever do anything that nobody else has done before.

~~~
delmarc
haha true but I was thinking more in the line that it would back fire on the
idea of not blurting out who some of the possible selected groups are... I
thought they were supposed to be unknown until Demo Day...

------
state
Nice to see tent in there.

~~~
danielsiders
Thanks!

------
tagx
Now who wants to start a fantasy YC W13 pool?

~~~
danielsiders
Is it too late to apply with that idea?

~~~
ildabu87
LOL

------
ashcairo
We didn't get in either this time. But it's always nice having the opportunity
to apply to these things.

Would love to see more of the application videos (it might be embarrassing to
put yourself out there, but I'm sure everyone here's a supportive bunch and
just wants to learn).

Hang in there.

------
danielsiders
Rejections are starting to go out....

------
impendia
Now I'm curious. What is Cluckbutton?

~~~
mc32
That has to be a joke. No one seriously would use the tagline "A social
network for chicks."

[edit] Looks like people are just having fun. Look at the "ShareBNB" (boxers
and briefs one). Even if serious, that's a very limited audience and CL can
take care of that audience already. I think many are just decoys.

~~~
mion
if it's not, at least they got three schmucks talking about it

------
lgsilver
If your company description is, "we're the (insert startup name one) for
(insert startup name two)", please please reconsider. There are sooo many cool
business ideas that don't involve Facebook, twitter, or (inset startup name
three's idea here) ideas.

------
sharqnetwork
I applied:

Mobile based hacker-to-hacker platform used to infiltrate CIA database with
content gathering and storing- market potential: Iran, N. Korea, China, Cuba,
Russia...this will redefine the black market. All i need is a little startup
cash

------
Marius_Kraemer
<http://fitsby.com/>, awesome!

~~~
what_ever
Isn't this same as <http://gym-pact.com> ? Gym-pact started at the beginning
of this year.

~~~
natrius
Ideas aren't that special.

------
ildabu87
Guideacity hasn't been selected, but we are keeping our work going and see how
far we can get. Also if there is someone in New York who can create a website
like Airbnb please let me know!

------
roryreiff
Well, added Splash to the list. It was funny to see at least one other company
very similar, and that is launched! At least we know we are headed in a good
direction. :)

------
pseut
Should I be concerned that the person behind the "wingman app" is looking for
a co-founder? I don't know whether that's a positive or a negative...

------
warpspeed
Seriously, before asking for people's personal info can you give us at least a
sentence or two about why you want it?

~~~
corin_
If you're curious about why he, or anyone else, is interested then fair enough
- however given he makes it clear that all information submitted is available
for anyone to view, I don't think there's any need for him to explain why he
wants "personal info", clearly he only wants it if you are happy for it to be
public information.

------
hansy
What's this for?

~~~
danielsiders
It's an opt-in list of companies that applied to YC for the winter 2013 class
and still a work in progress.

Edit for the prepositionally focused: It's so HNers and other applicants can
check out some of the other companies that applied.

------
littlegiantcap
Infikno looks sweet. I'd totally use that.

------
saurabhpalan
Misfit Labs is on the list too!

They just launched a successful campaign on Indiegogo and were on TC
yesterday.

------
ildabu87
Ok we are in, let's see if we can get something out of this all together!

------
talipucar
Daniel, can you remove my entry from the list? It is #73 (educat.me )

------
keithharing
what % of interviewed Cos are accepted?

------
keithharing
do the form's authors want to add a field for 'Accepted?'

luck everyone!

~~~
danielsiders
We'd love to but I'm not sure how people could update it since there's no
login. We really can't do it without compromising the integrity of the data.

~~~
Marius_Kraemer
They send you a message and you can edit it?

~~~
danielsiders
if they want to email me from an address listed in their profile (and your hn
profile is listed in the spreadsheet) we'll be happy to update it.

~~~
talipucar
Can you please remove #74 (educatme) already ? Thanks.

------
srikanthraob
Ooops hard luck for us!!

